# Fiberglass boat with bench damage, how do i fix? Pictures inside



## modefan101 (Sep 14, 2010)

The boat floats and is just in need of a cleaning and paint. I have attach the pictures of the bench that is damaged. What I am thinking of doing is putting a piece of plywood across the entire bench and then using fiberglass mat to go over the wood.The wood would allow me to attach a swivel seat to the bench.

I would love some advice and the name of materials I need to use.

Thanks!!
DJ


----------



## modefan101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, no help or advice at all?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why not cut the entire top of the seat off an put a lid on it and use it for storage? Mounting a seat there will only be in th way and you will eventually grow tired of it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I seem to remember that one cannot use fiberglass on a gamefiser because of the plastic from which it is made.
Someone w/ real brain matter will pop up to help you bet on it
I would imagine u could make some forms by using wax paper over the seat and wet up some fg cloth w/resin or epoxy --- the basic idea from this dummy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never repaired an old Gamefisher.
Memory says the hull is a compression molded plastic/fiberglass composite.
It appears yours has been painted over.
I'd want to see the material under that paint before repairing.
Sand off the paint in the area of the cracks and lets see what's underneath.
If it's fiberglass and a hardened resin, epoxy will bond to it.
If so, epoxy thickened with milled glass fibers will allow you
to bed a plywood panel atop the existing bench.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

That's fiberglass. OR at  least my gamefisher was fiberglass. Now for the more important question, is there foam under your bench? 


When I cut the benches out of my gamefisher the foam underneath weighed a ton. Not sure if it was factory or added later. My boat had an active life. 


Look familiar?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

do all gamefishers have a stepped hull? If so I never noticed that until now


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I've seen a handful of 14' gamefishers and they all have the same bottom. There's no liner and my floor was quite flexible even with the bench in. Don't think I have any pix of the bottom while I had it flipped. 

Here's what it looks like with everything cut out:


----------



## vicky624us (Jul 31, 2018)

*I have the same 14 foot fiberglass Gamefisher and was wondering about putting storage up in the front bow even if it was just a little for the anchor and a couple of life jackets or something. I'd be curious to see what your boat looks like now that you've taken all the seats and such out*


----------



## vicky624us (Jul 31, 2018)

beyondhelp said:


> I've seen a handful of 14' gamefishers and they all have the same bottom. There's no liner and my floor was quite flexible even with the bench in. Don't think I have any pix of the bottom while I had it flipped.
> 
> Here's what it looks like with everything cut out:


----------



## vicky624us (Jul 31, 2018)

*Was there foam in the front whole piece here where my dog is on mine? I would like to cut a hole for a little bit of storage in there if possible but I'm a female now it's too much about fiberglass and I don't want to ruin how far I've gotten right now with fixing it up*


----------



## vicky624us (Jul 31, 2018)

*This is mine just coming out of the water on the first test run with just a trolling motor still not finished*


----------



## vicky624us (Jul 31, 2018)

*Also has anybody found a way to make a hatch for the center cooler baitwell they seem to all be gone when you get the hull*


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Not sure what the layup is on these, is it plastic or sheet molded composite? If it is smc then epoxy will have to be used to make a repair! If plastic then IDK. If you decide to use bench for a mold to make a lid and turn bench into storage as previously suggested then poly resin can be used, even with wood as the core! Before I get flamed for saying that, keep in mind this is an old gamefisher not a hells bay! Use kiln dryed plywood, thin some resin down amd coat entire piece thoroughly, lay up your part as usual, drill all screw holes larger than needed and fill with thickened resin, then re drill to correct size, attach and enjoy. No point putting too much $ into it, it will last a very very long time provided you take your time and get it sealed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

vicky624us said:


> *Also has anybody found a way to make a hatch for the center cooler baitwell they seem to all be gone when you get the hull*


Lay down 4-5 layers cheap “thick” masking tape around the entire opening, cut a piece of door skin/luan to fit the hole, cover the cracks with tape, apply several layers of wax to the surface of tape, luan, and all around the area, layup a new hatch with some csm and a layer of 10oz cloth. Cut a small piece of core that will fit the opening glass it in, paint and viola, new hatch cover!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

vicky624us said:


> *Was there foam in the front whole piece here where my dog is on mine? I would like to cut a hole for a little bit of storage in there if possible but I'm a female now it's too much about fiberglass and I don't want to ruin how far I've gotten right now with fixing it up*


I use to have one and I created storage w/o holes using the vertical wall on the front casting area and the vertical wall on the bench seat.
I went cheap w/ plywood,1x2,paint,hinges, screws and carpet.
Trim the circumference w/painted 1x2 level w/ front deck and seat minus the plywood thickness.Use screws or nuts and bolts to secure. Cut some ply to fit the area resting on the 1/2's...cut a whole in it close to center seat ..so u can put a finger in and lift it up.Attach some hinges at the front.carpet?
U will be able to put a 6gal. low profile tank under the new deck and pfds etc. The weight up front wll help w/ the ride and create a place to lay out.


----------

